# I think I have to give up fish keeping...



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

That's it, I said it. I found out that I have to make a decision; be over 1000 miles away from my fiancé for three or more years (passed our plannedish wedding date) or move to Colorado to a place where I can't bring any of my fish or get my business going for now. No compromises. ****************. 

indeepwateronline.com will still exist, but only as an educational site. Right now, I'm selling most of my fish. I have lots of threadfin rainbows, electric blue rams, three angel pairs, bolivian rams, sterbai corys, a killifish pair, and Amazon puffer and so much more... 

In Deep Water WILL happen eventually because owning an aquarium store is my dream and that will never change, but I'm transferring to Colorado to get a degree in business now so hopefully it will help in the long run. For now though, it looks like it will have to wait.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

Sad to see you go, but happy that you are getting your degree in business and probably will be back here giving great advice to everyone. Good luck!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hope everything works out for you. Even if you aren't keeping fish, we hope you still come in , and keep us posted and maybe help answer questions for people.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hard for an addict to go cold turkey. But I went fishless for a decade after a couple of moves. Come back when you relapse. Or come on and live vicariously. 

Could you sell dry goods? Maybe out of out of those $60/mo storage units. Technology is changing so fast now, there has got to be room for innovation in our hobby.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

to follow a dream is the path to long term happiness.....
hope the path you follow is the path that is right for you.. good luck


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

very sorry to see you leaving the hobby Grace..but i agree with emc7....no reason why you can't continue to offer hard goods..


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm sorry your leaving... You've been a great member here. I like your website too. And yea maybe keep us posted every once in a while


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh trust me, I'm not leaving this site... and dry goods is a great idea. Both Loha's food and spectrum which is a brand I love. I've also been experimenting with making some food of my own which my fish seem to like... and when I pick up the hobby again, it will be with a vengeance, lol. I'll have a business degree which will help me get loans to start a physical version of In Deep Water. I have a lot of fish including some pretty cool ones that you can't find in pet stores that I'll give you guys for a really good price like electric blue rams and threadfin rainbowfish. I have three beautiful angel pairs that I got for $125 and I'll sell them for $60 as long as you pay for shipping. Electric blue rams for $10, etc. PM me if you're interested or if you want to know what other fish I have...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can always run a drygoods business on the side while in school, and who knows, maybe it can turn into something big.

So, why Colorado, anyway? Is that where loverboy is going? Why is HE going there?


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Good to know you're not leaving the site, graceful. When the time is right, opportunities will come up for you to have an aquarium store, no matter where you live. Good luck with the relocation!


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Aww Graceful.... That's depressing. So in a month you've gone from NY to DC and now to Colorado? I'll look to see if I can take a pair of EBRs of your hands...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I wish I had a bigger tank. I would love an angel pair...the pair I have currently are not acting so friendly. Not fighting, but not exactly besties, either.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

I would just sell the fish and as soon as you get there start up again.


----------

